# Tile Lasers



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

astor said:


> :thumbsup: Found one and ordered from Surveyors Mart for $55!
> Everywhere is over $65..
> CST is the one fits Dewalt, not sure about Bosch??
> Model is CST/Berger 58 LP 12 .. 12 ft.


That's the one bro :thumbup: you'll love it!


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I've got the combo of the Bosch floor laser, Dewalt wall laser and the Berger extension pole. VERY versatile. It completely changed the way I do tile. I chose the Bosch over the Dewalt for the floor lasers because of the height of the unit. I can easily see the laser across 40' w/ all the lights on in the house. Now direct sunlight coming through the slider or a window is another story altogether. A little creative shadow casting solves it indoors and has never been more than a small consideration.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

astor said:


> Don't see any lines at all, should get my eyes checked?
> I just ordered Dewalt Dw087K Self-Leveling Horizontal & Vertical Line Laser Kit, will be used mostly for wall tiling,will post review at tools reviews section once I start using.Total $144 after $25 discount and 2 day shipping. Still looking for tripod like the pic below.


That laser you ordered DOES NOT have a tilt lock so it cannot be used on an angle. Be warned.

The "tripod" in that picture is not a tripod. It's a photography lightstand made by Bogen. My guess is that no one brought a laser tripod to the shoot and they used what the photographer had.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

I've got a CST/Berger Gizmo II (discontinued, unfortunately) with a Laser Jamb laser pole, for walls, and a Spectra laser square, for floors. Both units are dead nuts accurate and I couldn't live without them. :thumbsup:

A side advantage to using these devices is, customers are always impressed with them. :laughing:


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice Greg, since it's discontinued ...put me first on the list when you retire, unless I beat you to it.


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

Anyone try the Bosch laser square? It's the $39 variety they have at the HD.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Link???


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Pls Ft90 is quite excellent. 









So far so good. Used it on a 125 sq floor and it's so good.


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

This is the one. I saw it while I was strolling through the store.

Mike, where did you buy the PLS and what does it go for?


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

tileman2000 said:


> Anyone try the Bosch laser square? It's the $39 variety they have at the HD.


Don't waste your money on a cheap laser square Michael. I bought one of the forty dollar Stanley laser squares at HD a few years ago, total POS. The Bosch is probably made by the same company. 

Looks like the same square to me.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I agree with Greg. Says it only shoots 30' and is accurate to 1" within 100'? :no:

I would be you need to work in a room with the lights off at night in order to see the lines :jester:


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

I paid 209 for it here in Vancouver.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ouch


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Things in Canada cost a bit more. Lol


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

To laser or not to laser, that is the question.

So the ones at the big boxes are junk, got it.

I'll check out the recommendations mentioned earlier via the web.

Mike- sorry for infiltrating your thread. Should have started my own thread long ago on this topic.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

tileman2000 said:


> To laser or not to laser, that is the question.
> 
> So the ones at the big boxes are junk, got it.
> 
> ...


No worries. I don't mind. It's all under the same umbrella


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

This is the laser I use.. I never get questioned about , if I'm square or if lines are straight..


----------



## jmorton (Dec 11, 2008)

I was directed over to this post by Angus, as I just posted a question about using a laser. I've done a little research and seem to like the PLS FT90, I found one on acetoolonline for $205.

I have several tile jobs coming up, and really want to make things somewhat easier on the crew.

Good price?

Good product/tool to have?

New to the laser thing, but after my day today, I'm looking.:blink:

Thanks all.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

jmorton said:


> I was directed over to this post by Angus, as I just posted a question about using a laser. I've done a little research and seem to like the PLS FT90, I found one on acetoolonline for $205.
> 
> I have several tile jobs coming up, and really want to make things somewhat easier on the crew.
> 
> ...


I have owned mine now for around a few weeks and I must say it has been a pleasure to use and very accurate. Construction wise, it is built solid and has some weight to it. 

It runs 90* both ways which is nice if it is a 2 man install. It also has tabs on the bottom of the laser so it can butt up to the tile. No need for fidgiding let's say you had a good day at work and you got half the floor done, you can re align the laser from where you finished. Battery life is decent. Laser line is very narrow. No 1/4" thick line. Highly recommend it.


----------



## jmorton (Dec 11, 2008)

Awesome, sounds like what I am looking for. May shop around a little more, but the $205 machine I found seems like a fair price compared to other sites.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

Here you go...Dewalt self levelling laser with tension pole..makes wall installations so easy..


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Get the glm3 80 from Bosch or the gll2 50.


----------



## mwtradetool (Sep 24, 2010)

We are very happy with Pacific Laser Systems.
https://www.tiletools.com/department/laser-levels-squares-95.cfm


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

mwtradetool said:


> We are very happy with Pacific Laser Systems.
> https://www.tiletools.com/department/laser-levels-squares-95.cfm


They are very durable.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Those Bosch lasers are expensive. You could get the Pacific combo for the price of 1 Bosch.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Gll3 80 from Bosch pretty much is without competition in its class. It is amazing what it can do.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Self level and then shoot a red line on the wall? :laughing:


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

angus242 said:


> Self level and then shoot a red line on the wall? :laughing:


There you go being a smart ass. Find me a laser that can do what the Bosch does in the same price range.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I dunno, what can the Bosch do that's so special? Does it hold the tile on the wall while I get spacers? :lol:


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

angus242 said:


> I dunno, what can the Bosch do that's so special? Does it hold the tile on the wall while I get spacers? :lol:


It's sorta like a Festool kapex. Even though the miter scale reads the same it just does it better.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

If I'm spending more than $400 on a laser, it will be green. The laser, that is.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

angus242 said:


> If I'm spending more than $400 on a laser, it will be green. The laser, that is.


How come?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Since you didn't tell me what's the deal with that Bosch, I had to look it up myself. It has 3 lasers. That's the largest difference I see. Not any more accurate than most other lasers. Actually my Robotoolz is 1/4" in 100' where the Bosch is 1/4" in 65'.

When would you use 3 lines at a time? They show some pics of it in use but not with all 3 planes at once. Maybe exterior work like landscaping or decks? Maybe my mind doesn't think in 3D. 

Honestly, I like the smaller ones. My Robo is massive and a major pain to maneuver. I want something that can easily adapt to a pole.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Mike- said:


> How come?


Green should be brighter. I dunno about the 400% alleged comments but easier to see.

http://www.johnsonlevel.com/productDetail.asp?cat=Line+Laser+Levels&ID=15&pID=69


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

mwtradetool said:


> We are very happy with Pacific Laser Systems.
> https://www.tiletools.com/department/laser-levels-squares-95.cfm


I have the Pacific Laser Systems 180. It works great. I picked up at a big sale at Slims Power Tools. Although I never do tile it would work great:whistling


----------

